# Some Kobo stuff on sale



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

For a chance to win a kobo reader (I saw this on fb):

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/T3XF369

It's a survey. You fill it out for an entry. I don't think there is any page to like, etc.

Weekend sale at Kobo on Select books: Enter code: TGIFSAVE30 at checkout.

If you've never done a checkout at Kobo, the place for the code is AFTER you enter payment info. The sale is good through Monday in US and Canada and I think it starts on Monday in the UK.

If you have a tablet, there are Kobo apps for all the tablets. Kobo sells ePUB files NOT Kindle mobi files.

There's a Howard Hugh book available for free with a special coupon:

Molly Fryde

Coupon: MOLLYFREE

I don't know how long that is good for. I haven't read it either, but I downloaded a copy yesterday!


----------

